# ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

bei mir bricht das compilieren von der glibc immer wieder ab:

gcc cns11643.c -c -std=gnu99  -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -march=i586 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -fPIC    -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10$

gcc euc-tw.c -c -std=gnu99  -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -march=i586 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -fPIC    -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1$

gcc: Internal error: Killed (program cc1)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/build-default-i586-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconvdata/cns11643.os] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1/iconvdata'

make[1]: *** [iconvdata/others] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1/work/glibc-2.10.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1 failed:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   make for default failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m           ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m         environment, line 3782:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m         environment, line 1217:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   src_compile.eblit, line  207:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   src_compile.eblit, line  123:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                make PARALLELMFLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" || die "make for ${ABI} failed"

make PARALLELMFLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" || die "make for ${ABI} failed"ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1 failed: ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

Was kann ich tun.

MAKEOPTS="-j2" habe ich auch mal auf -j1 umgestellt bringt aber nix.

Hier noch ein Teil --Info

emerge --info =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 i586)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r13-i586-ff-00-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 26 May 2010 13:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i586 -pipe"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

Gruss Jörg

----------

## firefly

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> gcc: Internal error: Killed (program cc1)

 

das liest sich für mich, als ob zu wenig RAM/Swap zur Verfügung steht und dadurch der kernel den cc1 prozess killt weil er den meisten RAM verwendet. (stichwort OOM-Killer).

welches sind die letzten zeilen in der ausgabe von dmesg, wenn das Problem auftritt?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi firefly,

das war das Problem swap stand nicht an.

Grobes Faul  :Smile: 

Gruss Joerg

----------

